# A Thank you to everyone...



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I just wanted to take the time to say thanks to everyone on this forum. Your input and hard work have made my investment in the BFD 1124 one of the most significant I've done toward my home theater. The correct tuning and placing of my sub has had a tremendous impact in my enjoying my home theater.

I NEVER KNEW WHAT I WAS MISSING!!!

If it wasn't for all the help I've received, not to mention hard work you guys did in diagnosing the problems with the version 1.3 firmware, I may never have reached this level of satisfaction.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’re welcome, mpompey! Enjoy!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad it helped you out... that is our goal... to hear about satisfied people who are enjoying their systems. Of course we do hope you'll hang around for a long time to come... :T


----------

